# Brushes for touch up.



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all, looking for recommendations for brushes to touch in stone chips and scratches, thanks for your time, appreciated!! :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just get some very fine Artists paint brushes, that's what I used today:thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I use needles (domestic sewing) and tooth picks (am I too much of a nerd) or a very very fine artists brush.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a selection of brushes, but also find these quite useful.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fine-Tip-...559925?hash=item4ad0606bf5:g:X4UAAOxyLm9S~h4o
I guess its whatever best fits the chip / scratch.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

****tail sticks


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

camerashy said:


> ****tail sticks


Yes, have used those too, cant beat a Singapore Sling whilst filling stonechips on a sunny afternoon


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

pound shops sell artist brush things, i use then throw away


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

For the stone chips on my car I need a one bristle brush.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

0.0 brush for small chips...


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Mc Donald stirring sticks and I just sharpen the tip depending on the stone chip.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Just the very thing.

http://www.chipex.co.uk/shop/chipex-micro-brushes/


----------



## terryterryd (Sep 23, 2016)

Cheap brush from pound shop, but use a razor blade and skim the outer bristles off to leave a really fine brush... The razor will be handy for de-nibbing later!


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

I use these..
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Dispo...746465?hash=item5d63c3fa21:g:BfwAAOSw2GlXD3rK


----------



## the-selkie (May 10, 2014)

Piece of fine guage wire if your stuck

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

